# Teich-Schlange



## Eugen (25. Mai 2010)

Am Sonntag hatte ich zum ersten Mal (zumindest das 1. Mal gesehen ) Besuch von einer __ Ringelnatter.
Gestern nahm ich vorsichtshalber die Kamera mit, in der Hoffnung sie auch ablichten zu können.
Und tatsächlich wurde ich Zeuge eines Raubzuges der Schlange.
Sie lag auf einem Seerosenblatt in der Sonne.
 
Plötzlich fing sie an zu züngeln,tauchte blitzschnell ab und kam mit einem Molch quer im maul wieder an die Oberfläche.Dies ging alles so schnell,daß ich mit der Kamera nicht "folgen konnte
Dann schwamm sie hurtig ins schützende "__ Schilf"  (Suchbild  )
  
wo sie sich ihre Beute zurechtlegte und verschlang. Dummerweise befand sie sich dabei in einer nicht sehr "fotogenen" Position 
Anschließend machte sie es sich auf dem Quellmoospolster bequem.
 
Wir konnten sie dann noch den ganzen Tag im Wasser beobachten,
Der Hunger war scheinbar gestillt,denn sie schwamm ganz ruhig ihre Bahn und lag immer wieder faul auf der Seerose oder den Moospolstern in der Sonne.


----------



## Fluni81 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Wie schöööööön..obwohl für mich ne Schlange im Teich nix wäre..auch wenn sie harmlos für mich ist 

gruss antje


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Wow - das ist ja toll, da ist ja wirklich Leben im Teich. Am Teich zu sitzen und zu schauen ist doch schöner als jeder Kinofilm.


----------



## ollifrog (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Na dann Glückwunsch,

da scheint bei dir die Natur intakt zu sein! Die __ Ringelnatter wird sich deinen Teich gut merken und bei knurrenden Magen immer mal wieder vorbeischauen  Ich habe auch einige Ringelnattern am Teich und meine Erfahrung ist, dass sie meistens ein paar Wochen verweilen um dann weiterzuziehen...wenn das Nahrungsangebot gut ist, dann auch länger. Da wird dein Gartenteich ein Bestandteil des ca. 34 Hektar messenden Lebensraumes der Ringelnatter sein. Zur Zeit steht ja auch Partnersuche an und du kannst dann im Sept. kleine Babyringelnattern bestaunen 

Hier mein Foto von vorgestern und letztes Jahr:


----------



## Conny (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Hallo,

das ist eine  Fotosdoku!
Obwohl ich ja auch froh bin, dass die nicht bei uns im Teich ist!


----------



## ron (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Oi, seid ihr zu beneiden!!!!  

als Kind hatten wir __ Ringelnatter zu Hause in einem Terrarium. Die Haltungsbedingungen waren eher dürftig....
Aber einer von denen war sehr gutmütig und sah gerne fern. Am liebsten kroch ins Hemd, um dann am Ärmel nur mit dem Kopf wieder raus zu kommen. Und so konnte er dann lange liegen, während er gespannt Richtung Flimmerkasten starte. :smoki

Bei uns ist es eindeutig zu kalt für den im Gegensatz zu der __ Kreuzotter, die hier recht üblich ist.

Dieses Bild habe ich im Museum aufgenommen, genauso wie das Bild vom Kammmolch im Thread  "Zeigt her euer Molchbilder".

   



LG

Ron


----------



## maritim (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

hallo,

muss mal wieder neidvoll schauen, was sich in euren teichen so alles tummelt.
in unseren teich gibt es leider keine schlagen.
die __ schlangen mögen eher unsere wilde ecke die wir vor jahren der natur überlassen haben. wir finden dort häufiger schlangen, weil sich neben der wilden ecke der kompost befindet. im kompost fühlen sie sich anscheint sehr wohl.


----------



## ollifrog (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Hallo,

Ron du bist aber auch zu beneiden...mit ner __ Ringelnatter das abendliche Fernsehprogramm geniesen! Fehlt nur noch dass sie Chips mitgegessen hat  So'ne Hausschlange, wie sie ja früher auch bezeichnet wurde, wäre schon interessant, aber ich glaube da würde meine Freundin ausziehen...
Kreuzottern sind auch sehr schöne Tiere, bei Karlshagen auf Usedom gibts davon auch noch genug. Dort haben sie zusammen mit der Ringelnatter noch genügenden Lebensraum. Dort hat mich eine beim Joggen überrascht, lag einfach auf dem Weg um sich zu sonnen, wollte mich auch nicht vorbeilassen...hat 10min gedauert bis sie zischend und schlecht gelaunt sich doch noch zurückzog...leider nehme ich beim Rennen keine Kamera mit, war ein stattliches Exemplar und warscheinlich tragend. Ich habe noch ein Bild aus St. Moritz wo ich zu Leistungssportzeiten paar Mal im Höhentrainingslager war, dort gibt es auch noch genug Kreuzottern. Dort habe ich ein Jungtier auf dem Weg gefunden, irgendwie krank oder verletzt...hat auch keinen "ertretenen oder überfahrenden" Eindruck gemacht. Habe ihr ein kleines "Nest" gebaut und fast jeden Tag mal vorbeigeschaut. Leider war keine Besserung zu erkennbar, tat sich manchmal um die eigene Achse __ winden, was zeigte dass sie warscheinlich Schmerzen hatte:
   

LG


----------



## Inken (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Moin ihrs!

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich auch kein Schlangenfreund... im Gegenteil, mir stellen sich die Nackenhaare auf, wenn ich einer Schlange gegenüber stehe. Bin da wohl eher das typische Kaninchen.. 

Heute Nachmittag fanden wir dann eine kleine __ Ringelnatter, noch nicht sehr alt, gute 40cm lang. Sie lag auf dem Grünstreifen zwischen unserem Zaun und der Straße, am Bauch eine todbringende Verletzung.. 
Da tat sie mir dann doch sehr leid. Ob sie wohl auf dem Weg zu unserem Teich war? Noch 20 m und sie hätte es geschafft. Verdammte Straße.. :evil
Meine Anika hat sich dann ganz beherzt das tote Tier geschnappt und unter der __ Johannisbeere begraben, neben den Fischen, Mäusen und Vögeln ist sie nun in guter Gesellschaft. 

Stolz wäre ich schon gewesen..


----------



## Majaberlin (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Wenn man weiß, wie nützlich die Tiere sind, dann sieht man sie wohl auch mit anderen Augen, und ich meine, dass alle Tiere ein Recht auf Leben haben, auch wenn man anfangs vielleicht ein wenig Respekt hat oder noch ein wenig irgendeinem Aberglauben nicht eintwischen kann , dann wird man wohl mit der Zeit, wenn man sich mit dem Leben dieser Tiere beschäftigt, doch eine andere Sicht bekommen und wird diese Tiere bewundern können. Man muß ja nicht auf "Tuchfühlung" gehen .


----------



## Candira (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Gerade habe ich in meiner __ Sumpfdotterblume eine Baby-__ Ringelnatter entdeckt 

Erst dachte ich, das ist ein zusammen gerollter Riesenregenwurm, aber dann wachte sie auf 
als ich sie anstupste und schwamm über den Teich davon. Sie war ca 15 cm lang.
Leider hatte ich natürlich meine Cam im Haus  

Blindschleichen und __ Eidechsen habe ich ja hier viele und nun auch noch Ringelnattern. 
Ich finde das so schön!


----------



## Wonny79 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teich-Schlange*

Wir haben leider auch 1-2 Ringelnattern bei uns im Teich  Als wir im November umgezogen sind haben wir den Teich hier an der neuen Wohnung übernommen.
Wir sind also Teichneulinge.
Als wir die ersten __ Frösche und Kaulquappen gesehen haben, war die freude schon groß...
Freitag vor Pfingsten kam mein Mann dann zu meiner Freude mit 4 kleinen Fischen nachhause. (irgendwas mit Gold... aber kein üblicher __ Goldfisch)
eigentlich wollten wir das erste Jahr keine Fische haben... Naja Frauchen sich natürlich gefreut.
Letze Woche wollte ich unsere tollen Seerosen zählen da sprang war von den Steinen in den Teich. War schon recht lang. Ich natürlich erst einmal die Panik in den Augen...

Erst wollte mein Mann mir das nicht glauben bis er eine kleine Schlange selber gesehen hat.
Naja die Fische sind wohl Geschichte... (nicht  mehr gesehen) und ich glaub so langsam werden unsere Frösche auch immer weniger...

also ich bin nicht sooo begeistert über den Besucher.... ich hoffe sie bucht bald ein neues Ticket und reist wieder ab


----------

